# sway bar installation



## st4nz4d0g (May 19, 2009)

Hi, I'm reinstalling my sway bar back on to my car. I have both control arms attached to the sway bar but I can't line up the holes for the clamps that go under the chasis. Any tips for doing this? Is there an order?
TIA
Cory


----------

